# Mmmbt



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

Went to Gregs to pick up my rod (excellent work Walt) got to talkin about whats in season (striper) and how to catchem. Anywho got some of his fresh bunker (ding) and headed home to grab the boat. 

Put in at Petersons and headed straight over to my spot at the bridge where there were several other boats and dropped anchor. Cut up the bait and dropped 2 lines in the water and was rigging up a gulp when my line out alarm started screaming. Bam 43 inch striper. As I was wrestling with the fish trying to retrieve my hook my other reel started screaming.....27.5 inch striper. Stripers the rest of the day..think I caught about 15 other than the 2 above.

Great day fishing, bringing home my limit and released more than I thought id catch in a month. Even got a safety check by the coast guard and showed them my catch where I got a couple ohhhs and ahhhs. Enough to get there mind off the fact I forgot my throwable flotation device..shew that was close. Good luck if ya go out there!!:fishing:

Will get pictures next time as I forgot my camera in the rush to get to the water

Jason


----------



## bigcatchman2 (May 19, 2008)

what bridge?


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Nice! 43"! Wish you would got a pic of that hog. Bet he's gonna eat good.

MMBT = Monitor Merrimac Bridge Tunnel


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

Yeah out of all the things to not have in the boat bag (camera)....thats ok though I got it in there now and its all charged up. Will try to post pics tomorrow as Im going out again to use up the rest of this bunker


----------



## bigcatchman2 (May 19, 2008)

o my bad lol i didnt look at the title


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

thanks for the report, awesome day !!! tight lines...


----------



## Out Sick (May 27, 2006)

Nice work, we'll be out there tomarrow. 43" Sweet!


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

I knew they were going to move this to the boating board....hmmmm need a boating in VA board. Did great today catching about 20 striper, fishing 3.5 tides but nothing near as big as yesterday.... 2 @26 inches....I think they were twins. Oh and the croaker are getting bigger. Wheres the spot?????


----------

